

Texas judge admonished for posting on Facebook - gnicholas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/27/texas-admonishes-judge-for-posting-facebook-updates-about-her-trials/

======
sirishn
"Say as little as possible so as to reduce the amount of data on which
suspicions of impartiality can be cast"

